# Minature Horses



## juliebee (May 20, 2009)

Hello !  I am interested in learning about minature horses.
Hopefully there is someone on here that would like to share some
information.  We are currently building a small barn.  Planning for the big day.


----------



## Carri (May 20, 2009)

What is it that you'd like to know?


----------



## juliebee (May 21, 2009)

Good Question.  I am the girl who blew out birthday candles and wished for a horse.  Sadly after 40 years I am still doing this.  Do you think owning a minature would be a good place to start?  I would like one that pulled a cart.


----------



## haviris (May 21, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong w/ starting w/ mini. They are cheaper in that they are smaller, but everything else is the same. Hoof care is importants, seems like their feet grow faster then full sized horses, and farriers that work on minis can be harder to find. 

It's important to train them, and not let them get away w/ things just because they are little! It can be like nasty little dogs, people think training and manners aren't important because they are little and can't do as much damage, they are wrong!

You also have to be alittle more careful w/ what they eat, minis are like ponies and can get fat on air.

I have 3, one is a trained cart horse, and another will be started training this year! (let me know if you want to see pics, I love to show them off)

They are alot of fun! And kind of addictive!


----------



## juliebee (May 22, 2009)

Heck yes I wanna see pictures!!  We were wondering about the feed.  Where the barn will be built is just bare dirt right now.  So no grazing for the little fellas.  I guess that will be okay since they will get fat on air 
The barn raising is this week end.  My husband is a farm boy so he has it planned out.  In his head.  Any suggestions on the barn?  The outside will be like a lean to only he is going to enclose it.  I am not certain what the inside will be like.    I think it would be cute to have little doors for them like the big horses get.


----------



## Misty (May 22, 2009)

Here is my 32" mini Romeo with my 2 year old granddaughter.  He rides, drives and is a sweetie with children.  Gotta watch his weight  though  .


----------



## wynedot55 (May 22, 2009)

awwww thats a cute pic.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)

What a cute pic!


----------



## juliebee (May 22, 2009)

Misty said:
			
		

> Here is my 32" mini Romeo with my 2 year old granddaughter.  He rides, drives and is a sweetie with children.  Gotta watch his weight  though  .
> 
> http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn154/reallemons1/DSCF5183.jpg


Oh Misty what a great picture!  What a lucky little girl she is very cute.
Did you train Romeo?


----------



## haviris (May 23, 2009)

Ok, this one is Money, she'll be starting cart training soon, I need some better pics, but I just got her over the Winter and I'm still waiting for her to shed out,




And Crystal,




And my current driving mini Skip,





As for feed I give free choice  hay to Chyrstal and Money, Skip gets a pot belly so he gets a flake twice a day. They don't generally need much feed, it kind of varies depending on what kind of work they are doing.

My barn is really more of a run in shelter, I'm hoping some day to have individual stalls, but right now we have what we have! Really they don't need anything extra special, but if you have more then one w/ different feeding needs, separate stalls can be handy.


----------



## juliebee (May 23, 2009)

Wow! Those are some pretty horses! Will you  train them to pull together?  I wish I could spend sometime learning first hand. A friend of ours is looking for the horses for us.  An Amish family raises and trains them.  Then their kids ride them everywhere.  They also pull carts.  I guess the hard part is the kids faces when you pull out of the drive.   As far as the barn goes, the first poles went into the ground yesterday.  Still no idea what it is going to look like. But more importantly I need to learn how to take care of them.  BUT I will learn.  Good point about not letting them get spoiled.  I am the spoiler and dh is the one who makes everybody toe the line.  We have great dogs, but I cannot take credit for it.  They do cute tricks for me, but are obedient because of him.  Well time to go feed the chicks.  Thanks to everyone for the help and the pictures.  I would gladly accept any and all advice.  Oh and pictures.  Those are great


----------



## wynedot55 (May 23, 2009)

those are some cute minis.


----------



## Misty (May 23, 2009)

Thanks.  We enjoy and use Romeo a lot here.  When I got him at 1 year old he had already been imprinted and extensively handled by children at the stables where he was born.  All I had to do was introduce him to the bridle (and the commands) , saddle and cart.  He was calm an willing, no problems.   Imprinting and early handling makes later training a lot easier


----------



## haviris (May 23, 2009)

I won't be training them to pull together, they don't match up well enough, but I think it will be nice to have a spare! I also have a fixer upper cart I will be getting ready to start using to.

Me and Skip go out to a friends house and drive w/ her, but it will be nice to go from here w/ a family member!






And I also wanted to mention, I love Romeo's dapples!


----------



## StrawberryHouseMouse (May 23, 2009)

I thought about getting a mini for my daughters. They are way too small to ride a normal sized horse, and figured they would love cart riding too. I really love the white one - Crystal. She is gorgeous. How much grains do you feed them a day? Or do you only do that in winter? How much pasture space does a mini need?

Not trying to steal your thread - Just asking some questions me and you both could learn from.


----------



## haviris (May 24, 2009)

Thank you, Chrystal is really pretty, but she's not overly friendly, the other two are complete attention hogs, but not Chrystal, once caught you can do what you want/need, but catching her is the big challange.

How much I feed depends on the type and how much work they are doing, but even in full work they don't eat that much.


----------



## juliebee (May 25, 2009)

StrawberryHouseMouse said:
			
		

> I thought about getting a mini for my daughters. They are way too small to ride a normal sized horse, and figured they would love cart riding too. I really love the white one - Crystal. She is gorgeous. How much grains do you feed them a day? Or do you only do that in winter? How much pasture space does a mini need?
> 
> Not trying to steal your thread - Just asking some questions me and you both could learn from.


Jump on in!  I have wondered about the pasture space and feed too.  Haviris, we want to cruise around the "neighborhood" too.  We just got information about an amish family in Indiana that train and sell the minis.
We live in Illinois so thats pretty close.


----------



## Countrymom (May 25, 2009)

Our Mini and shetlands have been a blessing to our children.  All three of them have shown their ponies and now the oldest has them all trained.  My oldest also purchased another shetland - almost small enough to be a mini that she is training.  It is saddle broke and now driving in harness.  Hoping to hook up to cart as soon as it gets it's repairs.  I have enjoyed the ponies overall also for their spunk and heart.  None of ours have ever been really mean.  We do have one gelding that doesn't like to be caught, but once caught he is the one everyone wants to show or ride. LOL 

Here is my youngest showing his mini mare Jewel at the 07 Stock show.  





And jumping Jewel in hand with big sister's help....




And my oldest's training pony in a rough coat.  He is still learning to set up here and is a bit stretched out funny. LOL He is also a very unusual color.  He is a silver dapple pinto, but has white squiggly markings on his back.  Very hard to describe.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 25, 2009)

love those pics.


----------



## Ninny (May 25, 2009)

Glad i found this thread cause im wondering too!   I like horses but i don't care much for riding.  So a couple pet minis is what im thinking.

Heres a couple nobodys asked yet.

Fencing, what type and how high. If hot wire how many stands?  I found electric netting used for  goats and sheep would that work?
How easy do they founder and colic?
How different is their care for big horses?


----------



## Countrymom (May 25, 2009)

Ninny for minis you need short fencing, but also tall enough for them not to reach over.  For ponies it just depends.  I have one out in the cattle pasture right now and she will be back in with the horses in the horse pasture for dinner tonight.  How?  She jumps the fences. LOL  Never has tried the field fencing that surrounds the ranch, just the non barbed we have to cross fence.  

As for feed and pasture.  Mine are out on the regular pastures and get to eat a good portion of feed every night.  Also free choice hay.  Our pastures have really been horrible because of lack of rain here, but they seem to fair just fine and are slick, fat and sassy.  I have never had an issue with founder other than one old QH mare that decided the acorns were tasty one year.  And I haven't ever had an issue with colic in our ponies period.  Have in other horses due to different medical conditions, but not the ponies.  And yes, all our ponies run with the big horses.  Our littlest is 29 inches tall (the one pictured with my son) and she is a boss in her own right to the big guys.  

Now the newest one that I pictured at the end of my first post that is in training with my daughter.  He is rather under weight at 3 yrs old and needs extra feed and care.  He gets Omolene 200 in the morning, a mixture of beet pulp soaked and senior feed in the evening and free choice hay and pasture all day and night.  He is pastured with our show geldings.  He also gets some of their portion of alfalfa in the evenings.  He is still underweight after being on this for about 8 months.  However, I don't believe he was fed as a youngster as good as he should have and is catching up. He is growing like crazy and that is a good thing. 

My girlfriend has had minis in the past that needed to be dry lotted and fed out hay only to keep them sound.  She also has a trio now that is pasture kept and fed grain that haven't had any issues.  Don't know if it is genetic or just the way they were raised.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 25, 2009)

Ninny said:
			
		

> Glad i found this thread cause im wondering too!   I like horses but i don't care much for riding.  So a couple pet minis is what im thinking.
> 
> Heres a couple nobodys asked yet.
> 
> ...


1.you need non climb horse fence.barbed wire will work.but most people dont like it.
2.you have to feed them properly.an feed according to their size.
3.you have todo the same upkeep on them as a big horse.teeth floating worming shots an feet trimming.


----------



## Ninny (May 25, 2009)

Would five foot tall three stand hot wire be enough.  Id like to do pasture rotation. Would that netting work?


----------



## Faithfarm (May 28, 2009)

Hi I am going to try to post a picture of my little filly Hope.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 28, 2009)

she is a cute lil filly.


----------



## Faithfarm (May 28, 2009)

Here is my other Baby Caspian. He is really tiny.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 28, 2009)

now he is too cute.


----------



## juliebee (May 28, 2009)

Dang!!! If I could figure out how to put a picture up, I would show
the barn my husband is building.  UGH!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hey!  I think it worked.  In a tiny way.  Fitting for a mini page


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 28, 2009)

juliebee said:
			
		

> Dang!!! If I could figure out how to put a picture up, I would show
> the barn my husband is building.  UGH!  [url]http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/thumbs/415_horse_barn_001.jpg[/url]
> Hey!  I think it worked.  In a tiny way.  Fitting for a mini page


You used the thumbnail link. All you have to do is click on the pic to get a full sized version.  

If you want to post a full sized version use the "Image" link.


----------



## juliebee (May 28, 2009)

Ah ha moment here!  Thank-you very much.  Dang that took me an hour to figure out.  It sure would be nice to have techno smart kid here.


----------



## juliebee (Jul 19, 2009)

Horse update here.  The barn is finished.  The pasture is fenced.  Everything is ready.  Change of plans though, my friend found me the 
perfect horse.  Not a mini, but a Tennesee Walking horse.  He is a bay gelding with a sweet disposition.  I am a super happy camper!!  We rode in the arena friday, and he is so smart and patient.  Going back out today, as I can finally sit again.  : )


----------



## amyquilt (Jul 30, 2009)

this thread has answered so many questions for me!


----------



## Farmer's Daughter (Aug 5, 2009)

I have 3 mini horses, 1 mini donkey, and 1 haflinger mare!


----------



## Horsiezz (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is my miniature stallion,hes about 32in and a year and a half old. Here he is decorated for a Memorial Day parade with my niece. He is going to start being trained to drive next year,and shown in halter. Hes also trick trained,and does some jumping Hes registered and has some of the best miniature bloodlines out there! Hes a good boy.


----------



## havencroft (Aug 14, 2010)

Getting in late but love that the "little ones" are appreciated here.
We have been raising and showing miniatures for over ten years and LOVE these guys.
Particularly enjoy driving them and the people we meet with them.
Here are a few of ours!





This is Jetta she is a 2yr old silver dun filly who showed for the first time this year.

Neon is a yearling stallion






And here is one of our weanlings from this year, "Cowboy"
He's going to stay under 30 inches.





You can take a look at our website if you are interested

www.havencroftminis.com


----------



## xxIsabellaxx (Apr 4, 2011)

juliebee said:
			
		

> Good Question.  I am the girl who blew out birthday candles and wished for a horse.  Sadly after 40 years I am still doing this.  Do you think owning a minature would be a good place to start?  I would like one that pulled a cart.


I work with two Mini Horses every Sturday in my 4-H club.  I learned that They are just as much work as a full sized horse. If you want them to start driving ( pulling a cart) you need to start small and introduce the harness, start ground driving, which is making the horse run without the cart. But if this is your first time owning a miniature horse you might want to wait till they get used to you, and your barn. Mini can also become overweight. I am currently working on slimming down the horses we work with.

If you have any questions feel free to ask me. If i don't know them i can ask my 4-H leaders.


----------



## Double T (May 22, 2011)

juliebee said:
			
		

> Heck yes I wanna see pictures!!  We were wondering about the feed.  Where the barn will be built is just bare dirt right now.  So no grazing for the little fellas.  I guess that will be okay since they will get fat on air
> The barn raising is this week end.  My husband is a farm boy so he has it planned out.  In his head.  Any suggestions on the barn?  The outside will be like a lean to only he is going to enclose it.  I am not certain what the inside will be like.    I think it would be cute to have little doors for them like the big horses get.


MIni's are a ton of fun! Feed, they take about 1/4 of what a big (QH) horse takes. about the same for land, but honestly they do NEED room to run, and they can graze a place down just like a big guy can.  Main thing is to NOT forget that they are horses, no matter how small, they are horses, they can still bite, kick, and paw, so don't go to treating them like a puppy dog or it can have bad consequences.  NOT all get fat on air either, most are prone to being easy keepers but there are those that aren't.  They are also more prone to foundering, so be watchful of that. 
Riding is a sore subject, a mini can't carry over 40bls safly (even if they are tall ones) without it being too hard on their backs, but they can pull 2 to 3 times their weight.  Don't start any weight training until after they are 2 yrs old though.

Fencing is the same for any horse, I personally won't use an electric becuase mini's can and do get shaggy in the winter (mine have gotten up to 3 inches of hair and we are in a warm climate) and the e-fence won't go through that, so they are more likely to break through. 

They are a ton of fun the possiblities with them are endless! My little stud is taught to drive, and he's also a trick trained horse, and we've done several FFA and school functions for the kids they LOVE it!


----------



## hannahbanana3 (Feb 17, 2012)

I love miniature horses they were our first farm animal. make sure it has a good personality because minis can have a tendancy to be nasty sometimes, and dont baby it too much other wise they can get out of control, thats what happened to mine. they are great with kids too. make sure to have extra room because they are like potato chips you cant have just one.


----------



## desperado3fan29 (Mar 23, 2012)

i just got my first mini any advice would be helpful


----------



## desperado3fan29 (Mar 23, 2012)

desperado3fan29 said:
			
		

> i just got my first mini any advice would be helpful


----------

